# Fresh respray...can I save this ??



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

So I collect my car from bodyshop today and no surprise is not the best job so far I only pay half ... is there anything what I can do to make this paintwork look better ??


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would say wetsand, but it seems "pitted", did they not offer to correct it?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

He did but I'm not sure if I want him to do this as he offer to just "polish this out"


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

That's a terrible job! Is it possible to get factory quality resprays in UK at all?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

After what I saw today I don't think so... for him is just matter to "polish out" I know there is no way he will remove this defects with polish.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tell him you want it re done.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Do You think second time he will do a good job ?? I would rather not left my car again with this bodyshop not sure what to do ...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

He'll have to do a good job or you can have it done by someone else at his expense.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry to ask, what's the name of the bodyshop, will help people on here ?

That's not a decent job, can't believe they handed the car over like this, even if you payed half the amount.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

so basically is a re-paint job...

For him this what I spot was let say I use his words "minor faults"

This bodyshop was recommended by one of member on here so I'm not sure if I want to name it ...


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking at those pics. I'd say he hasn't mixed the paint correctly using wrong mixing ratio. Where the paints far to thick it will not go on right, and it does look like its been applied very dry, either that or there's an underlying problem with the prep work.
My honest opinion im a car sprayer by trade, I wouldn't pay for that and make him do it again. But make it clear that you will not accept it if it looks the same again. That way at least he's had a second chance to put it right.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I should see him on Saturday he said that he will need my car for 4 hours to put this right ...


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Alzak said:


> I should see him on Saturday he said that he will need my car for 4 hours to put this right ...


Let's hope he gets it right this time mate. Got to give him the benefit of the doubt. If he doesn't succeed getting it how you want it this time. I definatly wouldn't pay for any work that's not up to the standard I want and require.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

It looks like the paint has "reacted" this maybe to silicone on the car or in the area.
When I worked in the garages we would have to start all over. 

Hopefully i'm wrong


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

The pitting looks like they've painted over high build primer that's not been flatted properly.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I told him before I handed down keys that I do have my car Cquartz protected I don't know if this is the reason why paint "reacted"


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Alzak said:


> I told him before I handed down keys that I do have my car Cquartz protected I don't know if this is the reason why paint "reacted"


Tell him to empty the water out of his spraying compressor and get a new moisture filter.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I just hope he will man up and fix what he should ... in case all will be like it is now what I should do after Saturday visit ?? as for my money back,trade standards,small court ??


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

If he's said he only needs it for 4 hours I doubt vey much that he's going to respray it in that time, so it sounds like he's only going to try paint work correction (polishing). 
I think before he starts any further work you need to fully explain that you will only except it if it is as close to being factory finish as it is possible to get, and that if he thinks polishing isn't going to achieve that sort of finish he should think again and consider respraying it for you.

Was it a complete respray? What did you pay?


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

Paint looks like its reacted with something.... Don't look like he's Flattened it either


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I know it can't be fixed in 4 hours...

It was not complete respray just front end (without bumper) and passenger side doors


----------



## julio2906 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats is a truly shocking job,give him the car back and tell him to put it right,and all at his own expense.


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

What did you have painted and how much did you actually pay?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I have bonnet both wings and both passenger door resprayed and I paid how much I have been asked to reassured it will be good job with good color match and no orange peel at all...


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Shocking respray need to be redone IMO dont understand how somone could hand it back to you like that i would be embarrassed if i was them

Hope you get it all sorted out :thumb:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Alzak said:


> I have bonnet both wings and both passenger door resprayed and I paid how much I have been asked to reassured it will be good job with good color match and no orange peel at all...


If he told you £200 .... well, he got the job done but he lied to you about it going to be a good job with no orange peel ... and you fell for it.

If he told you £2000 maybe there's room for complaint.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Seems a little cheap tbh. Give a chance to rectify..express your concerns and email or up in writing your requests. Keep a record of all communications.
Good luck.
Edd


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

squiggs said:


> If he told you £200 .... well, he got the job done but he lied to you about it going to be a good job with no orange peel ... and you fell for it.
> 
> If he told you £2000 maybe there's room for complaint.


I should paid much more than £200... and this was just respray he do not take my door or wings off there was just clear coat damage


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

hmmmm that finish looks like some sort of silicones have got in there.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

So you only paid £200 for the front end to be painted and a door??


----------



## nighthawk (Feb 10, 2012)

That's like buying a tesco value load of bread and expecting tesco finest quality!!
If people go round wanting to pay f**k all then get f**k all then go round moaning about it all over the Internet. Some people mentality amazes me!
You probably knocked him down on the price he quoted you originally as well.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Has the op stated he paid £200 before everyone jumps to a conclusion ?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

moosh said:


> So you only paid £200 for the front end to be painted and a door??


If so you're lucky it's a similar colour  I paid just shy of £3K for a full respray, top job and 7+ years on it still looks great.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Rundie said:


> If so you're lucky it's a similar colour  I paid just shy of £3K for a full respray, top job and 7+ years on it still looks great.


Was that just for your exterior or a full colour change?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

What car and age is this? It looks awfully like a single stage paint job (to my untrained eye)


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

moosh said:


> So you only paid £200 for the front end to be painted and a door??


No I paid much more for this



nighthawk said:


> That's like buying a tesco value load of bread and expecting tesco finest quality!!
> If people go round wanting to pay f**k all then get f**k all then go round moaning about it all over the Internet. Some people mentality amazes me!
> You probably knocked him down on the price he quoted you originally as well.


I do not want to pay f**k all for this when I went for quote he give me price and I was happy with it, I do not try to knock anything down so don't make sad stories 
When I asked for quote I do not ask for quality as this should be standard... would You pay anything for this kind of job just check pictures I will spray my car better than him ... and price which I paid for this will allowed me to buy most of the equipment if not everything.

He asked me for £500 with no single panel off, no colour change, no damage to panel so straight job this is not massive well know garage so price need to reflect that people don't go to local garage to pay dealership price ... simple as that 
This garage is run for 20 years so if owner give You price You expect this to be quality job!! I don't need to ask trade man if job which he quote me will be a quality job but even if we are here I ASKED him few times if it will be good colour match and I would not like any orange peel he assured me that his job is top quality and I should be not worry about that, I can understand some orange peel for this price I will get this done with some wet sanding but this what You see on pictures is just bit to much ...



Rundie said:


> If so you're lucky it's a similar colour  I paid just shy of £3K for a full respray, top job and 7+ years on it still looks great.


Don't know what car do You drive but this price is about 50% of what my car is worth so I will be better to just sell mine and get another ... and do You paid that or Your insurance company ??


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

So was the job was bumper off, front end, both wings, bonnet and both passenger side doors?
If so that's half a car for £500.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

no bumper off as bumper do not need to be painted and no old paint stripping and all that for £500 yes 

I'm 100% sure he also do not take off doors and wings not sure about bonnet


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a low price imho but still the finish is shocking.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

To make things clear for this price I do not expect job to be 100% I can deal with orange peel but this what You see on picture is just shocking You all have to agree


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Alzak said:


> To make things clear for this price I do not expect job to be 100% I can deal with orange peel but this what You see on picture is just shocking You all have to agree


I wouldn't say shocking ....
The photo's are very close up shots of two(?) very small areas with some sort of minor defect.
For the price you paid having two small areas with such a small amount of defect would in most peoples opinion be case of 'I got what I paid for.' Usually people going for a cheap job wouldn't even bother to look at it as closley as you have.

You've already indicated you wouldn't spend out for a top quality respray because the market value of your car dictates its not worth it ... so you must have known you had opted for a job from the cheaper end of the market.

Lets not forget the guy doing the job hasn't actually done this on purpose and if he could have done a completly flawless job then I'm sure he would.

Most of what you paid has been for paying for his time - so the guy has done the best that he could achieve in the time that you paid him for to do it in.
If you wanted a better un-rushed job then more care and attention would have been needed, which in turn would have taken more time, which in turn would have cost more.

As many people have already suggested ... you can't get a cheap job done and expect every square inch to be flawless - if you could there would be no market place for top class sprayshops that charge accordingly.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok then when I go back home I will make You another pictures of defected areas as this what I show You is not all, and not worst one this pictures are just from front passenger door ( just one place) and defects are on every single panel which he touch

Do You honestly think I should expect this kind of quality for what I paid ??


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

squiggs said:


> I wouldn't say shocking ....
> The photo's are very close up shots of two(?) very small areas with* some sort of minor defect*.
> For the price you paid having two small areas with such a *small amount of defect* would in most peoples opinion be case of 'I got what I paid for.' Usually people going for a cheap job wouldn't even bother to look at it as closley as you have.


Minor defect ... this is good one.
I take this picture as was much easier to show what I mean and believe me this is not worst place ... I upload some more pictures later when I go back from work


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

moosh said:


> Was that just for your exterior or a full colour change?


Full colour change, glass out and all doors, bonnet and hatch removed but engine bay masked and painted.

I paid it cash, not an insurance job, it was for a UK Supra twin turbo, my pride and joy and owned it for 10 plus yrs.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Rundie said:


> Full colour change, glass out and all doors, bonnet and hatch removed but engine bay masked and painted.
> 
> I paid it cash, not an insurance job, it was for a UK Supra twin turbo, my pride and joy and owned it for 10 plus yrs.


sound lush mate :thumb:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I've paid a reasonable amount and I've had amazing work done. On the same note I've paid a lot to so called "experts" with 30 years experience and had utter ****e! It is a leap of faith really and I always go to see a car after repair with a little worry. Hoping and praying for a good finish. Just because you pay a lot doesn't mean you'll get a top job. My humble opinion anyway. 

Even if the OP did pay £200 this doesn't mean he should expect ****e..If the garage have promised him a high standard "factory finish" then that's what he should have received regardless of the costs involved. 

There seem to be more crap garages than good though which is a shame. Always go off recommendations if you can. I asked on here for the wife's MX5and now we are super happy :thumb:
Good Luck!
Edd


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You don't have to pay through the nose for a good job, you just need to use the right people, however, I will say that you should get what's promised you when you discuss your needs. I'm sure if the OP wanted a poor job with fisheye everywhere he could've done it in his shed.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

bigmc said:


> You don't have to pay through the nose for a good job, you just need to use the right people, however, *I will say that you should get what's promised you when you discuss your needs*. I'm sure if the OP wanted a poor job with fisheye everywhere he could've done it in his shed.


Discuss with them - Yes :thumb:
Ensure you have put your point across. Yes ... And discuss with them.
Ensure they understand your needs. Yes ... And discuss with them.
Ensure that you trust them. Yes ... And discuss with them.
Get recommendations. Yes ... And discuss with them.
See previous work. Yes ... And discuss with them.
Did I mention discuss with them?

Purely expect them to do a good job. *NO!*


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Ensure you have put your point across. Yes ... And discuss with them.*DONE*
Ensure they understand your needs. Yes ... And discuss with them.*DONE*
Ensure that you trust them. Yes ... And discuss with them.*DONE*
Get recommendations. Yes ... And discuss with them.*DONE*
See previous work. Yes ... And discuss with them.*DONE*

Did I expect job to be 90% perfect *YES*

And even with all this I get my car back with terrible job...

But this is the life no one is perfect so hopefully he will put everything back right. tomorrow


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

id say defo not accept that, dont care how much you pay, you expect a job to be done to a good quality standard, did the car hand it over and say all done or did he point out areas he wasnt happy with. Ive had lots of tradesmen round my house as we have had completely gutted and redo and i have to say finding a tradesman that is really skillfull and competant is very hard, i have had used both spectrums, ive paid top dollar for jobs that have turned out badly and ive gone for the cheapest price and found then just as shocking.

as worrying as it sounds and i wouldnt want to myself but you have to give him a nother chance, but i think you have to spell out you want it resprayed again and not just machined out.

having said that maybe someone that has more experience with this sort of thing could say if that could be corrected with a rotary.
goodluck


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hope the guy can get it sorted for you.
A good painter in most instances will have a reputation to personally uphold and won't have a problem in putting it right.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Well what happened?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

When I left my car the owner explain what happened with my finish and he admit making mistake I left my car for 4 hours and on collection was looking MUCH better not 100% but I'm happy with finish.
I will have to spend some time to get it right but for this price I'm happy to do this.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Good result :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm happy as well for me this was looking as respray but takes him just 4 hours to sort this out


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

so what had happened what was the cause and how about some pics of it sorted ?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

He spray second layer to fast causing lacquer to reacted with something ... will put some pictures later there still is some orange peel but I will get this sorted sometime soon


----------



## Rikochet (May 12, 2012)

It's called 'orange peel', and is probably either because he sprayed at too low a pressure, from too great a distance away or most likely, both. This looks like a more extreme case but any experienced painter would rectify it either by wet sanding with 1500 and polishing or simply by sanding it to a smooth surface and refinishing. Have a look at any new car and you will see some degree of orange peel on the surface. It's common nowadays for painters spraying new panels to create the effect to match factory panels.

What often happens is that the painter either can't be arsed polishing the job, as some people wouldn't notice or he sprays under artificial light and the defect isn't noticed until the customer sees the car outside. Next time if you go to pick your car up and you aren't happy, leave it there and let him finish it.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

pin holing and orange peel....the little pinholes look like areas of where the paint has sunk into filler beneath or the solvent has popped excessively....in all honesty i have seen a lot lot worse than that and imo they would be suitably reduced or even dispelled with wet sanding...which would be needed for the whole of the paint work if it looks like the blood orange you have posted....thats what we used to called reds that were like that back in the day....

Also the clearcoat looks too thick....it could even be HS paint....which is thick so completely rescuable IMO....all this depends though on having a first hand view....

There are a few on here, myself included who do wet sanding but only a few that can say they have many years of experience, in my case 20 odd yrs........those will cost a fortune...others with just a handful of hours might set you back or the body shop about £800 but you pays your money you make you choice....just be careful though as this could come back and bite you full on in the derrier if you dont get the right man with the right and lengthy experience for the job....


----------



## Benny- (May 16, 2012)

Never EVER leave your car with somebody based on a cheap price !! 
Never rush them with the car , and never settle for second best , 
always look at your car from a sales perspective , if you go to sell your car with a less than perfect standard , will this be good enough !!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Was this at the shop I recommended to you mate?

Dave


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Some of you lot give this guy a really hard time !! Lol

It does matter if you paid someone £100 or £10,000 you paid them to do a job, you deserve for it to do be done right ! At the end of the day £500 is a fair amount of money for someone to put a lick of paint on a peice of metal !!

I think people accept too low a standard these days ! A good watch cost £2000 ie tag, omega etc but if you paid £500 for a one that didn't hold time, would you just accept it with "I got what a paid for " or would you spend the guy that sold you it to "hell in a handcart "


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

As above, paid for a job, it should be done properly...

I had whole side, rear bumper and two mirrors done on my corsa for £400, that was by perfect finish in coventry, reccomended by Gaz and a few other on here, and they did a mint job, perfect... 

That finish is not acceptable for whatever you've paid IMO!


----------



## BMW 335 (May 18, 2012)

Where are you based? I can recommend a good painter and bodyshop. They done the front spoiler on my 335 as pictured.


----------

